# What praying mantises don't fight or eat eachother?



## Davis.Nguyen22 (Jan 20, 2010)

Asking because I have some old glass aquariums but are very big for a praying mantis. Thanks


----------



## batsofchaos (Jan 20, 2010)

Empusids are pretty good about living together, which includes _Idolomantis diabolica, Gongylus gongylodes, Empusa pennata,_ and others. _Phyllocrania paradoxa_, while not an empusid, is also pretty good in groups.

Keep in mind that all mantids will show cannibalistic tendencies, even if they're classically 'good in groups.' Colonies need abundant food to lower the chances and plenty of climbing and hanging room to keep from bothering eachother. Also note that Empusids to my knowledge do not have suction-cup feet so glass cages would need extensive modifications to be workable.


----------



## bassist (Jan 20, 2010)

The ones in different enclosures.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 20, 2010)

bassist said:


> The ones in different enclosures.


This.


----------



## 3.1415926 (Jan 20, 2010)

Male egyptian mantids in a large container with lots of space, your still going to experience losses.


----------



## Davis.Nguyen22 (Jan 20, 2010)

batsofchaos said:


> Empusids are pretty good about living together, which includes _Idolomantis diabolica, Gongylus gongylodes, Empusa pennata,_ and others. _Phyllocrania paradoxa_, while not an empusid, is also pretty good in groups.Keep in mind that all mantids will show cannibalistic tendencies, even if they're classically 'good in groups.' Colonies need abundant food to lower the chances and plenty of climbing and hanging room to keep from bothering eachother. Also note that Empusids to my knowledge do not have suction-cup feet so glass cages would need extensive modifications to be workable.


Okay thanks, that's the answer I was looking for :lol:


----------



## C.way (Jan 21, 2010)

Euchomenella heteroptera for me, kept 4 adult female together in one small candy jar, gentle giant indeed


----------



## Orin (Jan 22, 2010)

The Texas Unicorn Mantis is better than most with accepting tankmates.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 22, 2010)

Orin said:


> The Texas Unicorn Mantis is better than most with accepting tankmates.


+1


----------



## ABbuggin (Jan 22, 2010)

Dont forget the Arizona Unicorn and Deroplatys sp.  

I have found that Schizocephala, bicornis can be kept together also.


----------



## Schloaty (Jan 27, 2010)

I am currently housing six ghosts (Phyllocrania paradoxa) together....almost right on top of one another, and no problems.

They CLIMB on each other sometimes.

I keep them reasonable well fed, but they're not fat cats....so I surely reccomend this one as a colony critter.

There is a 7th that I put alone, due to the fact it was at least one instar behind the rest, so I tried to remove that temptation, too.

Batsofchaos listed this species, but I wanted to add my two cents.


----------



## massaman (Jan 27, 2010)

I kept over 20 giant asians together in the same enclosure before with no signs of them eating one another and most of which made it to sub adult and sold most of them off and kept a few that made it to adults and was surprised that I did not see any cannibalization with them but did not watch them all the time but still I think I got some skill though!


----------



## Rick (Jan 27, 2010)

massaman said:


> I kept over 20 giant asians together in the same enclosure before with no signs of them eating one another and most of which made it to sub adult and sold most of them off and kept a few that made it to adults and was surprised that I did not see any cannibalization with them but did not watch them all the time but still I think I got some skill though!


I can't think of a species that would be more prone to eat one another. What skills did you use?


----------



## massaman (Jan 27, 2010)

well I cant put my finger on it but for some reason they did not eat one another at all so must of been the way they been treated or something I probably am lucky or something that none did eat one another but all I can say is I did succeed in keeping a bunch in the same confinement and they were all pretty much content and had a little extra room to move around so guess giving them space and keeping the confinement full of food does also make a difference!


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 27, 2010)

Rick said:


> I can't think of a species that would be more prone to eat one another. What skills did you use?


I've found H. membranacea not too bad at cannibalism until the later instars and adult. Just keep them well fed.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 27, 2010)

Orin said:


> The Texas Unicorn Mantis is better than most with accepting tankmates.


Like Kattnapper, I agree. But the very similar Arizona Unicorn Mantis, Pseudovates arizonae, is a much tougher customer, who would go after pot mates without a doubt (nymphs in adjacent pots will hassle each other!). This is not surprising, since, generally speaking, Arizonans are much tougher and fiercer than Texans.


----------



## Schloaty (Jan 27, 2010)

> well I cant put my finger on it but for some reason they did not eat one another at all so must of been the way they been treated or something I probably am lucky or something that none did eat one another but all I can say is I did succeed in keeping a bunch in the same confinement and they were all pretty much content and had a little extra room to move around so guess giving them space and keeping the confinement full of food does also make a difference!





> I can't think of a species that would be more prone to eat one another. What skills did you use?


Well, not punctuation!

LOL! Sorry, had to...

All kidding asside, I image you just kept them really well fed? Most predators won't risk attacking large (i.e. can hurt them back) prey if they're reasonably well fed.

I used to do the same thing with Chinese mantids as a kid....I kept 10 or so in a 1 cubic foot (maybe a hair larger) enclosure....and just kept pumping in the flies.


----------



## massaman (Jan 27, 2010)

pretty much what I did when they were small I would just put on lots of fruit flies and when they got bigger and became sub adults then I just put in crickets and that kept things pretty much pleasant!


----------



## kookamonga (Jan 28, 2010)

bassist said:


> The ones in different enclosures.


This one made me really laugh hehe.


----------

